# I need a carburetor heater box.



## brian400ex (Dec 11, 2021)

I have a 828d snowblower that is missing the heat box. Any good websites other than Ebay?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

jackmels will probably have one that he will sell you. Either pm him, or wait for him to see your request.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

brian400ex said:


> I have a 828d snowblower that is missing the heat box. Any good websites other than Ebay?


Why not e bay?
Kind of pricey if you ask me but here,








John Deere 826 1032 Snow Blower Heater Box Tecumseh HM80 HM100 Carb Cover | eBay


John Deere snowblower heater box cover from a 1032 Snow thrower.



www.ebay.com






Edit, another,








John Deere 826 Snowblower Carb Cover Heater Box Tecumseh HM80 | eBay


John Deere 826 Snowblower Carb Cover Heater Box from Tecumseh HM80 engine in good used condition. Pulled from the snowblower pictured.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I have some, reasonable, PM if interested


----------

